# Trinity foot pub..Cambridgeshire.



## Mikeymutt (Dec 4, 2015)

The trinity foot pub and previously known as the new inn is a redundant pub situated next to the very busy A14.run for twenty five years by a publician named john mole and and his wife Brenda,they were well known to be hard working and very friendly,they referred to there regulars as friends,and so popular was the landlord and the drink so good people use to travel to come visit it,the trinity was a little gold mine,the food was known as exceptional and John opened stake away fish bar from the premises.in 2000 John got a letter from his landlords free enterprise inns that they were offering him a lease at £59,000 pounds per annum.the landlord saw this as a slippery slope and decided to call it a day and retired to Portugal.two other couples tried to take on the pub but did not make it work.the last business to run from there was a Thai restraunt which flopped very quickly,the pub eventually shut in 2008..in 2013 developers wanted to convert it into a truck stop but obviously this never happened because as of 2015 it still lays empty...the pub is fairly empty,the copper has been stripped out of there,signs that sputters had been living there as well.big thanks to rubex for showing me this and showing me bits I would have missed.the site was mainly quite dark inside apart from a few rooms upstairs.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 4, 2015)

Another pub bites the dust. Good work Mikey...


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 4, 2015)

Nicely done, Driven passed his loads of times and always thought I should lol

it appears to be one of the pubs that opens and shuts opens and shuts


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't fancy this ones chances of surviving.Great shots and interesting history.


----------



## smiler (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks like what must have bin a nice boozer with a decent landlord ran foul of corporate thinking, sound job Mikey, Thanks


----------



## TheNarrator (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice photos & good write up. It certainly is in a bit of a state now


----------



## rockfordstone (Dec 4, 2015)

didn't realise it was open as recently as 2008. i've lived around there since 2002 and never known it to be open.
to be fair it isn't located for local useage


----------



## Rubex (Dec 4, 2015)

Nice pics! I heard the opposite of it being a place to come for some fine dining lol


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2015)

Thank you all.I am sure the food was fantastic


----------

